# Where to buy caliper rebuild kits/seals for a MKV GLI/GTI



## 07mkvgli (May 5, 2008)

like the title states. i took my calipers apart to have them powdercoated. I took the seals out and while they still look really good i figure ill replace them. The dealer wants an absurd 27$ an o-ring, can anyone help me out?


----------



## gtschallenge (May 30, 2006)

*Re: Where to buy caliper rebuild kits/seals for a MKV GLI/GTI (07mkvgli)*

http://www.diyautoparts.com
I've bought thousands of dollars worth of porsche, bmw and VW parts from them over the past few years. all oem or better.


----------



## 07mkvgli (May 5, 2008)

*Re: Where to buy caliper rebuild kits/seals for a MKV GLI/GTI (gtschallenge)*

It doesnt have any seals, or rebuild kits listed for my car.


----------



## 07mkvgli (May 5, 2008)

*Re: Where to buy caliper rebuild kits/seals for a MKV GLI/GTI (07mkvgli)*

bump!!!


----------



## 07mkvgli (May 5, 2008)

*Re: Where to buy caliper rebuild kits/seals for a MKV GLI/GTI (07mkvgli)*

well since i couldnt find anywhere to buy them online i got rapped at the dealership. 4 seals, for 120$ absurd


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Where to buy caliper rebuild kits/seals for a MKV GLI/GTI (07mkvgli)*

Huhhhhhh...1stVWParts lists a front caliper "overhaul kit" for $18 or so...caliper overhaul kit would be seal and dust boots in my thinking...There should be one piston seal and two dust boots..plus a bleeder nipple cover if the kit is complete! Sorry I ddn't see this post sooner..


----------

